# Asus bringt HD4850 Matrix Series



## xTc (2. November 2008)

*Nachdem Asus schon zwei Grafikkarten auf Basis eines Nvidia-Chipsatzes aus der Matrix-Serie veröffentlicht hat, soll nun die erste Grafikkarte mit ATI/AMD-Chip folgen. Dabei handelt es sich um die EAH4850 MATRIX/HTDI/512M. Dabei könnte ein Wunsch von vielen Konsumenten in Erfüllung gehen, die erste HD4K-Karte mit einem schwarzen PCB.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der EAH4850 MATRIX/HTDI/512M werkelt eine RV770 GPU die mit 625MHz arbeitet. Weiterhin verfügt die Karte über 512MB GDDR3-Speicher welcher mit  1986MHz arbeitet.  So entsprechen die Taktraten noch dem Referenzdesign, geht Asus bei dem Design und der Kühlung der Karte eigene Wege.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gekühlt wird die Karte mit Matrix-Series „Hybrid-Kühler“ welcher auch schon bei der 9600GT Matrix und bei der 9800GT Matrix zum Einsatz kahm. Die Platine kommt im edlem schwarz daher, worauf wahrscheinlich viele gewartet haben. So könnte Asus die erste Grafikkarte aus der HD4K-Serie auf den Markt bringen welche über ein schwarzes PCB verfügt. 


Dabei bietet die HD4850 Matrix einige besondere Features:

Anpassen der Spannung für Chip und Speicher
Temperaturüberwachung des Chips, des Speichers, der Spannungswandler und der Umgebungstemperatur
Überwachung der Leistungsaufnahme vom Chip, Speicher und der ganzen Karte
Automatisches anpassen der Lüfterdrehzahl  abhängig von der Auslastung der GPU
Eine Stromsparfunktion
Anpassbare Funktionen für Spieler

Ein genauer Erscheinungstermin der Karte ist nicht bekannt, es wird aber gemunkelt dass die Karte im November in den Handel kommt. Über den Preis ist allerdings noch nichts bekannt.

Quelle:
*VR-Zone - Asus Matrix series Radeon HD 4850 pictured*

*TechConnect - Asus Matrix series Radeon HD 4850 pictured*


----------



## Fransen (2. November 2008)

Sehr schöne Karte.
-->>Mal sehen, was die kosten wird.


----------



## Salvadore (2. November 2008)

Man die sieht echt heiß aus! Und das hybrid-Sys ist eine tolle Sache!
Durch das automatische Anpassen der Spannung, könnten die OC-Werte auch höher ausfallen als bei einer Referenzkarte!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. November 2008)

Ein traum wird wahr 

Wenn die nicht zu teuer wird, wäre das die Perfekte Karte für meinen Lan-Rechner


----------



## FortunaGamer (2. November 2008)

Die 4870 1024 soll ma als Matrix kommen das were richtig geil die würde ich mir hollen!
Eine Dumme frage aber was bringt der Hybrid-Kühler???


----------



## Salvadore (2. November 2008)

Er hällt komplett an im 2D Betrieb!


----------



## XstarTT (2. November 2008)

schicke karte und sieht vorallem extrem cool aus 
hoffentlich wird se nich allzu teuer ^^


----------



## Lee (2. November 2008)

Und ich habe mir grad ne 4870 in TÜRKIS gekauft


----------



## Robär (2. November 2008)

Das ist ja mal hammergeil, vorallem, dass man die die Spannung einstellen kann. Einziger Wehrmutstropfen: die Karte hat nen anderes Platinenlayout, somit kann man keine Wakü oder anderen LuKü drauf machen.


----------



## xTc (2. November 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal hammergeil, vorallem, dass man die die Spannung einstellen kann. Einziger Wehrmutstropfen: die Karte hat nen anderes Platinenlayout, somit kann man keine Wakü oder anderen LuKü drauf machen.



Ich nen Scythe Musashi bekommste da mit Sicherheit drauf, zumindest schauen es so aus. 

Das wäre beste Optik schleicht hin, schwarze HD4850 mitm Musashi. 


Gruß


----------



## Robär (2. November 2008)

Jup genau, einfach nur *tropf*


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. November 2008)

Gibts die auch als 4870?

Oder als X²


----------



## FortunaGamer (2. November 2008)

Also bis jetzt noch nicht aber ich glaube da kommt auch keine weil das immer so Mittelklassekarten die 4870 eine Oberklassekarte. Aber ich wünsche es mir das die kommt.


----------



## KTMDoki (3. November 2008)

die sieht ja ziemlich geil aus...

mal schaun wie die so abschneidet von der Kühlleistung her
und wenn die dann nicht zu teuer is, werd ich mir die glaubi holen für meinen 2t Rechner...

greetz


----------



## C64 (3. November 2008)

Immer her damit  die währe was für unter den Baum


----------



## Alex2201 (3. November 2008)

ja die ist nice die will ich auch haben die würde perfekt in mein Neues Projckt rein passen von denn farben her  warten wir es mal bis wann sie auf den markt ist und was sie kostet


----------



## Katamaranoid (3. November 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Jup genau, einfach nur *tropf*




die sieht auch ohne musashi einfach nur geil aus


----------



## killer89 (3. November 2008)

Schwarzes PCB und roter Kühler/Lüfter... DAS wäre was  hoffentlich bekommt ATI/AMD das auch mit, dass viele sich sowas wünschen 
Aber die Karte geht schonmal einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung, wobei die wohl sehr teuer sein wird... 

MfG


----------



## Arrow1982 (3. November 2008)

Als Features steht dabei:

- Eine Stromsparfunktion

Was bitte ist das? Powerplay? Oder was ASUS eigenes was mehr Einsparung bringt?


----------



## Salvadore (3. November 2008)

Ich denke hier ist auch der Hybrid-Kühler gemeint, welcher im 2D Betrieb gäntzlich zum Stillstand kommen kann!


----------



## Arrow1982 (3. November 2008)

Ist natürlich echt stark, wenn der unhörbar wird. Bläst der Kühler eigentlich alles hinten raus an warmer Luft oder nur die Hälfte?


----------



## Gast20150401 (6. November 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Karte.
> -->>Mal sehen, was die kosten wird.




Stimmt sieht sehr gut aus.Hat offentsichtlich auch einiges zu bieten.


----------



## xTc (6. November 2008)

Update:

Mittlerweile ist die Karte im Preisvergleich aufgetaucht. Stolze 201,00 Euro werden für die *Asus EAH4850 MATRIX/HTDI/512M* fällig:

[preis=1000]a380024.html[/preis]


----------



## killer89 (6. November 2008)

äh ja... die kommt mir, abgesehen von der geringeren Leistung nicht in den PC... auch eine 4870 würde ja in etwa so viel Aufschlag bekommen... total überteuert... naja OC-tauglich ist sie ja mit den Spannungseinstellungen, aber ich glaub die sind auch nur in einem bestimmten Rahmen möglich...

MfG


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. November 2008)

Wenn sie auf ~150€ fallen würde, würd ich sie sofort bestellen 

Da heißt es abwarten unt tee trinken ....


----------



## Janny (8. November 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Karte.
> -->>Mal sehen, was die kosten wird.



kann ich nur zustimmen, sehr schöne Graka


----------



## adler93 (8. November 2008)

Für den Preis bekommt man ja aber fast schon ne HD4870^^.


----------



## Fransen (8. November 2008)

adler93 schrieb:


> Für den Preis bekommt man ja aber fast schon ne HD4870^^.



Jaa, leider.
-->>aber war zu erwarten das der Preis, jedenfalls zum Release deftig sein wird...

Imo ist er aufjedenfall zu hoch, da er zu nah an Karten der 4870er Reihe ist, wenn auch das Kühlkonzept innovativ ist und die Karte eine schwarzes PCB hat...

->mal sehen, wo er sich einpendelt^^


----------



## BMW M-Power (8. November 2008)

Emm.... nicht nur fast, man bekommt für diesen Preis schon eine HD4870 PowerColor Radeon HD 4870 PCS+, 512MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (A77F-TE3A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU

Naja... nicht ganz, da sie wieder teurer geworden ist -____-

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## xTc (8. November 2008)

Klar, der Preis ist ech ne Hausnummer, aber naja. 

Von mir wird es wohl nen Review zu der Karte geben. 


Gruß


----------



## BeachBoy08 (8. November 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Klar, der Preis ist ech ne Hausnummer, aber naja.
> 
> Von mir wird es wohl nen Review zu der Karte geben.
> 
> ...


Hopp hopp.
Wir warten!


----------



## Lee (8. November 2008)

Oh Yeah


----------



## Overlocked (8. November 2008)

Ich würde sagen, dass es diese auch als 4870 geben wird, siehe Stromanschluss Die Karte sieht super aus, vor allem auch schwarzes PCB...


----------



## dadomir (8. November 2008)

Die ist echt Geil! Wollte mir eigentlich die Asus HD4850 top zulegen, aber ich warte noch ein bisschen
bis zum ersten Test und bis sie lieferbar ist. Preis liegt bei ca. unter 200,- Euro.


----------



## Arrow1982 (10. Dezember 2008)

Wann ist das Ding denn nun verfügbar? Weihnachten nähert sich aber die Karte ist überall "Liefertermin laut Hersteller" und der Hersteller schweigt sich auch aus.


----------



## Nef (10. Dezember 2008)

Die 4850 is viel zu lahm! 

Ich hatte ne 4850 und bin auf ne 4870 1gig umgestiegen, selbst die is mir noch zu langsam - in crysis sowieso und für farcry 2 mit 4xFSAA und 16xAF bei 1920x1200 reichts einfach noch nicht ^^


----------



## Arrow1982 (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele auch nicht mit 8x AA und 16x AF. Mir reicht auch 8x AF und ohne AA. Denn da sieht man sowieso den Unterschied nur wenn man Screenshots vergleicht. 

Wenn man sich bewegt, und das ist meistens so bei zocken, dann übernimmt eh das TFT Panel das Antialiasing . Da hilft auch der schnellste und neueste Schrim nix!


----------



## killer89 (10. Dezember 2008)

Vor allem fällt Aliasing bei höheren Auflösungen gar nicht mehr so stark ins Gewicht, weil die Grafik so fein ist.

MfG


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Dezember 2008)

mitlerweile wird sie für 158€ gelistet, ist aber immer noch nicht verfügbar.
langsam kommen wir in einen interressanten bereich


----------



## xTc (10. Dezember 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> mitlerweile wird sie für 158€ gelistet, ist aber immer noch nicht verfügbar.
> langsam kommen wir in einen interressanten bereich



Joa das stimmt. Ich warte und warte und warte....

Da will'ste mal ein Review schreiben, wird die Karte einfach nicht lieferbar.


----------



## googie (14. Dezember 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Mal sehen, was die kosten wird.


Geld! Um es genauer zu sagen €uro!


----------



## BeachBoy08 (14. Dezember 2008)

Bist ja ein ganz Schlauer...


----------



## xTc (14. Dezember 2008)

Mittlerweile ist die Karte ja schon für *155,89 Euro* gelistet.


Ich bin mal echt gespannt, wann die Karte erhältlich ist. Ich hoffe noch in diesem Jahr. 


Gruß


----------



## BeachBoy08 (14. Dezember 2008)

Na da mach dir mal nicht so große Hoffnungen...


----------



## Korinis (14. Dezember 2008)

jai und wie teuer soll sie ungefähr weden, wenn sie so leise wie möglich sein sollte????????
cu


----------



## BeachBoy08 (14. Dezember 2008)

Korinis schrieb:


> jai und wie teuer soll sie ungefähr weden, wenn sie so leise wie möglich sein sollte????????
> cu


Schau mal 2 Posts weiter hoch. 
Zur Zeit ab 155,89€, aber nicht lieferbar.


----------



## xTc (14. Dezember 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Na da mach dir mal nicht so große Hoffnungen...



Ich habe diese News am 2.11.2008 erstellt. Seit dem Tag warte ich. Und warte. Und warte.

Mittlerweile sind bis Heute 6 Wochen ins Land gegangen und nichts hat sich verändert. Bis jetzt ist die Karte noch ein "Papiertiger".

Ich bin echt gespannt, wann das Teil kommt. Eigentlich wollte ich nen Review über die Karte schreiben, aber wenn sie nicht erhältlich ist, bitte dann nicht.


Gruß


----------



## BeachBoy08 (14. Dezember 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Ich bin echt gespannt, wann das Teil kommt. Eigentlich wollte ich nen Review über die Karte schreiben, aber wenn sie nicht erhältlich ist, bitte dann nicht.


Schade.


----------



## xTc (14. Dezember 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> xTc schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich bin echt gespannt, wann das Teil kommt. Eigentlich wollte ich nen Review über die Karte schreiben, aber wenn sie nicht erhältlich ist, bitte dann nicht.
> ...




Wie gesagt, sobald die Karte lieferbar ist drücke ich auf "Bestellen". 

I want that Card. 


Gruß


----------



## BeachBoy08 (14. Dezember 2008)

Na dann. 
Mich interessiert aber eher die HD4870 Matrix.


----------



## xTc (14. Dezember 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Na dann.
> Mich interessiert aber eher die HD4870 Matrix.



Die hat leider nut 512MB. Von daher ist die nicht so interessant für mich. Würde es die mit 1GB geben, würde ich auf das Review zur HD4850 verzichten und über die 1GB HD4870 eins schreiben. 


Gruß


----------



## BeachBoy08 (14. Dezember 2008)

Die 1 GB Version wird hoffentlich noch nachgereicht.


----------



## Arrow1982 (15. Dezember 2008)

Die bei Asus sollen mal schneller greifen! Ich will das Dingens! Und zwar sehr baldigst 

Je eher desto besser, meine 1900 GT pfeift aus dem letzten Loch!


----------



## Pr0schtH0rscht (15. Dezember 2008)

Die Karte ist natürlich ein Traumstück! 

Mfg.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. Dezember 2008)

Der shop gibt einen liefertermin "~ 3 Tage" an


----------



## xTc (18. Dezember 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Der shop gibt einen liefertermin "~ 3 Tage" an




Das stand da vor einer Woche auch schon. Mittlerweile glaube ich nicht mehr, das die Karte noch dieses Jahr kommt. 


Gruß


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. Dezember 2008)

schade 
Habs gerad erst gesehen -.-

Hatte schon hoffnung


----------



## killer89 (18. Dezember 2008)

Oh man... ASUS bringt die Karte erst, wenn sie schon Nachfolger hat... jedenfalls, wenn das so weitergeht 

MfG


----------



## xTc (18. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hatte die Tage eine Mail an Alternate geschickt und habe heute eine Antwort bekommen.

Der Liefertermin ist für Januar 2009 angekündigt.



Gruß


----------



## BeachBoy08 (18. Dezember 2008)

Na dann heit es wohl warten und Tee trinken. 
Obwohl ich mir dann doch lieber ein kühles Blondes genehmige. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killer89 (18. Dezember 2008)

Ne kühle Blonde wär mir lieber   

MfG


----------



## Arrow1982 (19. Dezember 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Also ich hatte die Tage eine Mail an Alternate geschickt und habe heute eine Antwort bekommen.
> 
> Der Liefertermin ist für Januar 2009 angekündigt.
> 
> ...



OMG! Also geht da nix mit unter den Baum!


----------



## xTc (19. Dezember 2008)

Arrow1982 schrieb:


> OMG! Also geht da nix mit unter den Baum!



Ich find es auch schade. Vorallem, da es ab 2009 ja ATI-Karten von XFX gibt und diese mit Sicherheit ein schwarzes PCB haben, könnte die Matrix für mich schnell uninteressant werden. 


Wir werden sehen.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. Dezember 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Ich find es auch schade. Vorallem, da es ab 2009 ja ATI-Karten von XFX gibt und diese mit Sicherheit ein schwarzes PCB haben, könnte die Matrix für mich schnell uninteressant werden.
> 
> 
> Wir werden sehen.


Kommt auch wieder drauf an was XFX für einen Kühler drauf verbaut.
Eine HD4850 mit Standard Kühler würde ich bestimmt nicht kaufen. 
Ich würde es aber auch sehr begrüßen wenn es mal einen schwarzen Accelero S1, Musashi oder Fridge geben würde. 
Dann wären Karte und Kühler wenigstens im Einheitslook.


----------



## xTc (19. Dezember 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Kommt auch wieder drauf an was XFX für einen Kühler drauf verbaut.
> Eine HD4850 mit Standard Kühler würde ich bestimmt nicht kaufen.
> Ich würde es aber auch sehr begrüßen wenn es mal einen schwarzen Accelero S1, Musashi oder Fridge geben würde.
> Dann wären Karte und Kühler wenigstens im Einheitslook.



Naja, FXF müsste nur den Kühler der FireStream 9250 verbauen und schon würde es passen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. Dezember 2008)

Trotzdem ist der genauso laut wie der Referenzkühler der HD4850...
Da könnte ich genauso gut in den Baumarkt gehen, mir eine Dose mattschwarzen Lack kaufen und den Kühler neu lackieren und schon sieht er (fast) genauso aus...


----------



## killer89 (20. Dezember 2008)

Das PCB ist dann aber immer noch rot oder gar türkis 

MfG


----------



## BeachBoy08 (20. Dezember 2008)

killer89 schrieb:


> Das PCB ist dann aber immer noch rot oder gar türkis
> 
> MfG


Sei froh dass es nicht pink ist...


----------



## killer89 (20. Dezember 2008)

willst du  oder was? 
Man wo ist der Wegrenn-Smiley... n pinkes PCB... waaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.... da leb ich ja lieber mit türkis... aber schwarz und türkis beißen sich auch...

MfG


----------



## BeachBoy08 (20. Dezember 2008)

Ab Januar werden wir sehen was XFX da so fabriziert. 
Also hören wir jetzt lieber auf mit streiten.


----------



## Nickles (28. Dezember 2008)

NEIN,SCHON WEIHNACHTSGELD WEG


----------



## wormbody (28. Dezember 2008)

wird bestimmt total überteuert sein


----------



## xTc (28. Dezember 2008)

wormbody schrieb:


> wird bestimmt total überteuert sein



Eigentlich nicht.

Die Karte ist für *ca. 152,00 Euro* im Preisvergleich gelistet.


Gruß


----------



## BeachBoy08 (28. Dezember 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht.
> 
> Die Karte ist für *ca. 152,00 Euro* im Preisvergleich gelistet.
> 
> ...


Wenn der Kühler was taugt sind 152€ für eine Asus Karte gar nicht mal so ein schlechtes Angebot.


----------



## killer89 (28. Dezember 2008)

etwas weiter unten ist sie angeblich sogar lieferbar 

MfG


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. Dezember 2008)

mittlerweile ist die karte in mehreren shops lieferbar und bereits für 144€ zu haben


----------



## Lee (8. Januar 2009)

Bei einem Laden bei uns in München gibt es die Karte für 155€...


----------



## Fransen (11. Januar 2009)

Bei Alternate ist sie nun auch lieferbar.
Allerdings für knapp 170€...


----------



## GlockRoXx (11. Januar 2009)

Achherje schon wieder ne neue von Asus :S

Naja habe meine HD 4850 von Asus für 145 € gekauft und bin zufrieden damit ^_^


----------



## Arrow1982 (11. Januar 2009)

Habe sie soeben bestellt. Bin mal gespannt!


----------



## riedochs (11. Januar 2009)

Ist die besser als andere?


----------



## Lee (11. Januar 2009)

Nö^^

Sieht halt besser aus und soll leiser sein


----------



## riedochs (11. Januar 2009)

Das Aussehen ist mir egal. Mein Gehaeuse steht unterm Tisch.


----------



## Arrow1982 (12. Januar 2009)

Daß der Lüfter im Desktopbetrieb stillsteht und die Idle Stromaufnahme geringer ist als bei anderen 4850ern war für mich ein wesentliches Argument, dafür gebe ich gerne ein paar Eusen extra aus. Jetzt muss sie nur noch eintreffen.


----------

